# Drawings- Steve Bedair Ball Turning Toolpost



## HMF (Jan 23, 2016)

Ball Turning Toolpost
Harbor Freight 9 x 20 Lathe

Here are some PDF drawings made by Burt Rosensweig a mechanical designer.
(Thanks Burt !)

Ball Turning Toolpost drawing #1
Ball Turning Toolpost drawing #2
Ball Turning Toolpost drawing #3
Ball Turning Toolpost drawing #4
Ball Turning Toolpost drawing #5


----------

